# Thrift Store clothing



## DramaQueen (Jan 7, 2009)

*I'm going to do a blog on this subject but before I do, I would like to find out how you all feel about buying used clothing from thrift shops.

If you do, does it ever occur to you that the person who wore the clothing may have had a some kind of skin problems?  This can't be washed out since the clothes cannot be washed in water hot enough to sanitize and that goes for using bleach on the clothes.  

Tell me how you feel about doing this.  There is an article in the L.A. Times New safety rules for children's clothes have stores in a fit - this deals with lead in clothes coming from China  and several people are up in arms about it.   http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-thrift2-2009jan02,0,2083247.story*


----------



## Leolady (Jan 7, 2009)

I have no problem with buying clothes at thrift shops.  I used to do it all the time til my closets got too stuffed.


----------



## rooloo77 (Jan 7, 2009)

I buy a lot of my barn clothes at Goodwill. I am so rough on them I like paying $4 for a pair of very new looking jeans.


----------



## The Z (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm completely fine with it and do it all the time.  There are specific thrift shops that I patronize regularly, primarily for work clothes and outerwear, and others that I do not shop at all.


----------



## QSis (Jan 7, 2009)

I was fine with it until a couple of years ago.  The increase in the instances of bedbugs in my area has been exponential.

Once you have those babies, it's a lot of work and money to get rid of them.

Lee


----------



## qmax (Jan 7, 2009)

My wife is a thrift store junkie.  And she is really good at finding the good stuff.  Lots of her sweaters and tops are thrift store.

Most of my clothes come from retail stores, except for T-shirts and the like.


----------



## Mama (Jan 7, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *...If you do, does it ever occur to you that the person who wore the clothing may have had a some kind of skin problems? This can't be washed out since the clothes cannot be washed in water hot enough to sanitize and that goes for using bleach on the clothes*


 
You are buying new clothes in stores all the time that people have tried on...sometimes they even take them home and then return them...sometimes they even wear them before returning them.  Years ago I worked in a department store where they literally would take back anything...they would put it right back on the shelf to be sold again.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 7, 2009)

in college I did alot of thrift store clothes shopping... not because it was cheap but because I was "alternative" like that. I wish I had alot of my old stuff. Work requires a more professional look.  Now I do it because its cheap but not nearly as often. .

I dont worry about it at all... everything gets heavily laundered... bleach etc. 

Actually it is my intention to do it more. I feel better about spending my money that way.

I also buy much of my kitchen wares this way. I find all sort of stuff I would never buy retail. It is amazing the stuff people get rid of. I have some very nice lightly used small appliances... some funky vintage stuff... cast iron, Le Creuset etc. Spending 5 or 10 bucks on something makes impulse buying fun.... If I end up not liking it... donate it back no biggie.

I also like the unkown... you know exactly what they will have at a chain store but in a thrift it is more of an hit or miss experience and you never know what you will find.


----------



## sattie (Jan 7, 2009)

I have never been one to shop at thrift stores, much less buy clothes.  But I'm not a shopper to begin with and probably only buy new clothes when the ones I have wear out or my size changes (which hardly ever happens).  So I may buy clothes once every two or three years if that.  I don't believe I have any bias against it, I just don't like shopping in stores.


----------



## Wart (Jan 7, 2009)

I have no problems with wearing thrift store clothing.

Wife brought home a pair of Bass loafers that we couldn't tell if they had been worn or not. I looked at them and thought slippers ... now it seems I need socks in more colors than white so I can go in public with them.  

I think for the last ten years most of my clothing has come from goodwill. Almost all still with tags. Wife has even found socks and underwear still in the package. 

I kill clothing at a phenomenal rate. It's just a tack weld .... there goes another T-Shirt. Roofs wear out the butts of pants, tar stains, grease stains, I have one heck of a rag bag.

Not to say we get only work clothes from goodwill (sic). Wife and I both have designer cloths, most with the factory tags intact, all look as though they haven't been worn. Wife's coworkers thought she was making big bucks because of the clothes she wore to work.

Many times Wife would sell her goodwill finds to her coworkers, literally, right off her back and feet. Before she retired it got to the point Wife knew her coworkers sizes and would shop for them. 

Fact, at New Years dinner with the family Wife was trying to gift a pair of unwoirn size 8 1/2 white womans tennis shoes, leather uppers, deck soles.



Golly, I just remembered, Wife has come home with stuff saying how this sister or that sister would like it .... 

I would say We have no problems with Goodwill (sic) clothing.

NOW IF you want to talk accessories .... we sell costume jewelry by the pound. Because Wife buys it by the box.

I'm wearing an early '70s Seiko Quartz, Wife probably paid pennies for it, cost me a new battery, keeps great time.

And one day Wife asks me if I want a Rolex ... RIGHT .... Yup. a 1930s Chronograph. Aquired in a jar of mostly costume junk.

What was that you wanted to know about thrift stores?


----------



## Wart (Jan 7, 2009)

PanchoHambre said:


> I also buy much of my kitchen wares this way. I find all sort of stuff I would never buy retail. It is amazing the stuff people get rid of.



Lets not go there.

Wife has drug home LeCreuset ... one time something like 10 pieces .... sold most of it because it just didn't impress me and was taking up space. OTOH I got to try it for cheap at first then made a tidy profit from it. One time she brought home a casserole still in the box ... 

We have two pasta machines ... sold the ravioli attachment.

SHort of it is, Wifes shopping at Goodwill (sic) is why I have storage issues in the kitchen, and the closet.



PanchoHambre said:


> Spending 5 or 10 bucks on something makes impulse buying fun.... If I end up not liking it... donate it back no biggie.



That sounds familiar. 



> I also like the unkown... you know exactly what they will have at a chain store but in a thrift it is more of an hit or miss experience and you never know what you will find.



Thats why Wife goes every day she can. And she can drive past Goodwill after work if thats the way she wants to go.

Let me say it's not uncommon for me to enter the garage t find another pile of something on the tractor (this week it was a CASE of diapers. We use them for packing eBay shipments)


----------



## JohnL (Jan 7, 2009)

My dear GF buys most of her office clothing at thrift stores.
She call them her "boutiques"!


----------



## elaine l (Jan 7, 2009)

I would wear something from a thrift store if there was a thrift store near me that sold clothing that didn't look so "well" worn already.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 7, 2009)

Wart said:


> Let me say it's not uncommon for me to enter the garage t find another pile of something on the tractor (this week it was a CASE of diapers. We use them for packing eBay shipments)




LOL... well if some of the junk I buy on ebay shows up wrapped in diapers I will know the source!


----------



## roadfix (Jan 7, 2009)

My wife likes to buy thrift shop home furnishings and accessories.  There are tons of thrift shops in my area.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 7, 2009)

There was a time in my life that I could only afford thrift store clothes or hand me downs.  

Barely had money to go to school and buy used books.  I never really went to malls to shop.  Guess I still get sticker shock when I go to the mall stores plus I am not much of a shopper.  I prefer to shop online on Amazon than waste time spending hours at a mall.  

I never had issues.  I would wash them after I bought them home and then used them.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 7, 2009)

I am so hard on clothes living the way I do. I couldn't survive without thrift stores and second-hand shops. Most of what I have are work clothes for outside in the garden or the shed, flannel shirts and overalls are what I wear. About 2 years ago, someone dropped off an entire box, 10 pairs, of overalls close to my size but a little big and I got the whole box for $15. I won't need those for a long long time.
Work boots and work gloves are also important here and those rubber boots are great for slogging through the mud and snow and I get those at thrift stores too. Some are a little worn, some aren't, but I need stuff like that and at sometimes $2 to $5 a pair, that is a help.
I've often thought about these things being worn before, but I guess that it just doesn't bother me at all. Up here, nobody is rich so it doesn't matter. My church clothes even come from thrift and second hand shops and those are mostly skirts and blouses and sweaters and jumpers because up here women don't wear pants to church. I bought a beautiful maroon paisley corduroy jumper that comes down to almost my ankles for $8 right before Christmas.
I didn't mean to go into so much detail, but when you're way up here like I am, practicality and frugality is the only way to truly survive.
God bless thrift stores and Goodwill and all those others.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

I absolutely buy the majority of our clothing from thrift-type stores or, more often, "pre-owned" on ebay. Most of what we wear is washable and gets washed before we wear it. (But that holds true for the new clothing we purchase, too. Who knows how many people have tried that item on before you buy it?) More than half the time, the clothing still has the tags on it and is clearly never worn.

I also look to buy home furnishings, construction and home repair materials, appliances, etc. "second hand" before I resort to buying new. Remember, antiques are second-hand furnishings, too!


----------



## Leolady (Jan 7, 2009)

I have bought tons of Le Creuset, Cousances, Descoware, Copco, a Kitchenaid 4C mixer, marble dining table, boxes of towels, a down filled sofa, sewing machines, Cuisinart food processors by the score, down comforters, sewing fabric, cookbooks, other books, needlepoint chair upholstery, Kitchenaid attachments, and tons of stuff I can't even think of.

As far as clothing & jewelry goes, I have enough silk blouses, suits, and dresses; cashmere sweaters, coats, hats, scarves and jackets; 14kt gold antique watches, chains, a massive gold and ruby ring, Ferragamo shoes, Chanel purses, Dooney & Burke purses and briefcase, Coach purses, and stuff for 5 or 6 professionals.

It is amazing what you can find for pennies in thrift shops!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh, yeah, I have given each member of my family full sets of fine luggage that I purchased piecemeal on ebay and at estate sales. Hartmann, Mark Cross, Roots and even a couple of Louis Vuitton bags. With good cleaning products, saddle soap, and touch up dyes, most of them look brand new!


----------



## Leolady (Jan 7, 2009)

My family didn't appreciate the fine leather luggage I bought them!  

They just looked at me as if I was nuts.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

Leolady said:


> My family didn't appreciate the fine leather luggage I bought them!
> 
> They just looked at me as if I was nuts.


 That's so funny because neither did mine, initially. But after a couple of trips, they were thanking me sincerely. But they are like that about lots of the stuff I find - laughing hard until the right occasion comes along. Then I'm brilliant!


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 7, 2009)

I love shopping at thrift stores. They have lots of great bargins.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 7, 2009)

shopped at good will today. found two sweaters. this is the first time i have bought clothing there. i have several family members that shop there all the time. will wash em and wear em
i also found a lovely bread box for 8 bucks. has inlaid tiles in a blue pattern i like. will paint the wood part white to match in my kitchen.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't have a problem with thrift store clothes. Heck, I have found brand new items that still had their price tags. I bought a pair of shoes that lasted me forever. My grandma got me in to that when she would make a day of going to area garage sales (usually on Saturday). 

I simply don't feel there is anything wrong with it. People pay too much money for a brand name, which sometimes turns out not to be worth the money you paid for it.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm on a fixed income, so it makes sense for me.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

We shop the Goodwill and Salvation Army stores all the time. I almost never find my size there, but there is usually plenty of selection for the wife and kids. Everything from everyday clothes to some really nice dresses and even some school uniforms.


----------



## Constance (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't get to shop, so I order most of my stuff online, but my cleaning lady gets some really good buys at the thrift store. My daughter also finds a lot of great bargains at rummage sales, just as I used to.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2009)

Fixed income or not, I am always looking for a way to stretch my dollar.

We have a tradition of giving each of our newly-married children a set of Christmas dishes.  It's fun and something they wouldn't be moved to buy themselves.  And, certainly something they wouldn't purchase after having children...for several reasons.

This last Christmas, I was able to give one of our sons and his wife a beautiful service for 4 of a lovely Christmas dinnerware that came from Linens 'n' Things.  The box still had the original sticker ($50).  I snagged the box for $5.

As for clothes, I have purchased some of the most beautiful, and expensive, clothing for pennies on the dollar and, as others have already mentioned, some of these clothes still had the original store tags on them.

I don't particularly care to shop, so shopping at thrift stores and consignment stores makes it a little more bearable for me.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

One time we even found a bunch of wedding dresses at the Goodwill... LOL.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, Mav!  I was in our area Goodwill store today and they had a huge rack of absolutely beautiful wedding gowns.  Same for the Salvation Army store a few miles away.  What a bargain!!!!!


----------



## Erinny (Jan 7, 2009)

I had my wedding dress picked and paid for at Goodwill, too! How interesting is that!
But he died before the wedding but at least its a good reminder of him. I need to give it away, I know, I might.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

That is very sad Erinny, but I would maybe hold onto it even make it into something else as a gentle reminder.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 8, 2009)

I see thrift stores as the ultimate recycling center.  Much better to carry your unwanted stuff to the thrift store and donate it, than to dump it in a landfill, and much better to buy good used stuff than made in China junk.

Many thrift stores are run by charities, so your money goes to good causes.  I work with our local spay/neuter group, and we recently took over operation of a thrift store.  It is amazing how busy the shop is--and as times get harder, I am sure we will be even busier.


----------



## B'sgirl (Jan 8, 2009)

I buy clothes for my kids second hand all the time. I'd rather spend $2 for a pair of PJ's they are going to grow out of in 3 months than $12. I have never even thought about skin problems/etc. The worse we've seen is my brother found a used tissue in the pocket of a jacket he bought for a 70's dance when he was in high school. But I think it is fairly rare, at least where I am from, for there to be some illness that doesn't wash out of clothes. The gain here is much greater than the risk, IMO.


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 8, 2009)

I buy kids cloths all the time for the little guy I take care of, he outgrows them long before he wears them out. I haven't had much luck in finding anything for myself, though. I have also found tons of kitchen related items.......things I would never have bought at retail prices.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

just yesterdaly i bought a jesus plate with 10kt gold trim. BEAUTFUL!


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

OH! only $2.00


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2009)

I love thrift stores, garage sales, rummage sales auctions etc but out here the pickins aren't that great but once in a while I find something cool. Moving sales can be really good and estate sales.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 8, 2009)

*I love estate sales and have found some wonderful things there.  I still don't buy clothes at estate sales anymore than I would at thrift, Goodwill or Salvation Army shops.  And I have found some wonderful serving pieces and glassware at Goodwill.  I can sterilize that kind of stuff.
Sorry guys, but you just can't wash some skin disease out of clothes unless you boil them or use bleach.Now let me tell you why I asked the question and why I will NEVER buy used clothing.

My friend, who has more money than God, buys all her clothes at a local thrift shop.  She washes them in cold water as she does all her clothes and hangs them - never uses a dryer for anything.
While I was waiting for her so we could go to lunch, I was standing at the counter when I lady walked in with a box of clothing.  She was talking to the girl behind the counter while the girl was sorting and tagging the clothing.
The woman who brought the clothes in had some unbielievable funk growing on her arms and neck.  It looked like open sores and ....well let's not go there.  The thought occured to me,  as I watched the counter girl put the clothes on the racks, that no one would ever know that these clothes were worn by someone with such a horrific skin problem.  No way in this green planet will I ever buy clothes from a thrift shop.  Never did but now I never will.
But thank you all for responding.  You came up with some interesting things. *


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 8, 2009)

Love some of the finds I get there as well. A nice CD/Radio/Dual Alarm clock for $5, a Hitachi bread machine for $10, an electric ice cream maker for $8. Great places to shop IMHO.
And yes, I think better than buying new made in China stuff a lot of the time. Especially those old Rival Crockpots that keep showing up!


----------



## licia (Jan 8, 2009)

A couple of friends and I do a tea party to go for elderly and homebound ladies in our church. I purchased all the tea dishes from a Salvation Army thrift store. Everyone always oohs and aahs over them when we serve. I paid more for one 3-tiered server from a catalogue than for all the dishes. I haven't bought clothes that were used, but wouldn't have a problem with it as long as I washed them before wearing. I always wash new underwear before we use them.


----------



## Toots (Jan 8, 2009)

I love going to the Goodwill and looking through the stuff.  It is like a treasure hunt and you never know what you find.  I always wash or dry clean whatever I get immediately.  Can't tell you how many Pyrex bowls I've picked up at the GW.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 8, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *
> The woman who brought the clothes in had some unbielievable funk growing on her arms and neck.  It looked like open sores and ....well let's not go there.  The thought occured to me,  as I watched the counter girl put the clothes on the racks, that no one would ever know that these clothes were worn by someone with such a horrific skin problem.  No way in this green planet will I ever buy clothes from a thrift shop.  Never did but now I never will.
> But thank you all for responding.  You came up with some interesting things. *



....and that same woman could have tried on the outfit you just paid full price for at Neiman Marcus. Everything I own goes in the washer on "hot" and in the dryer for an hour so I am not concerned.


----------



## Wart (Jan 9, 2009)

PanchoHambre said:


> ....and that same woman could have tried on the outfit you just paid full price for at Neiman Marcus.



Now DARE you imply it's possible shoppers at Neiman Marcus could be diseased!! That is completely uncalled for ... Harumph!



But seriously, Wife is in Victoria's Secret trying on bras, I see several little girls (mid to late teens) trying on swim suits. I'm thinking Golly, we have no idea where 'thats' been or how long ago 'it' was 'there'.

And remember the PSA: VD is For Everybody?





> Everything I own goes in the washer on "hot" and in the dryer for an hour so I am not concerned.



Don't forget the Clorox!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 9, 2009)

PanchoHambre said:


> ....and that same woman could have tried on the outfit you just paid full price for at Neiman Marcus. Everything I own goes in the washer on "hot" and in the dryer for an hour so I am not concerned.



*I'm not intending to beat you over the head with this because I asked for opinions and appreciate that you gave me yours.  BUT I have to disagree.  Knowing there is a possiblility and a small one at that, that any article of clothing that I would try on at Neiman Marcus, (actually I buy my clothes at Nordstrom) was tried on by anyone at all, much less someone with a skin condition is NOT the same as knowing for SURE that the clothes that woman brought in were worn by her.   Not every piece of clothing in a department store is tried on by anyone, that's a fact, but the nearly all of the clothing in a thrift store was worn over and over by someone.  Not the same as just trying something on for a couple of minutes. 

And I have to disagree on the washing technique.  I don't know of anyone who washes sweaters, jackets, or slacks in hot water, with clorox, and in a hot dryer.   Cotton yes,  but not the rest of it.

As far as swim suits are concerned, the better stores will tell you or have a sign indicating that you must be wearing underwear to try on a swim suit.  How many people walk around without underwear?   (Rhetorical question, not another thread.  )
I'm wondering why anyone would take off their underwear to try one on in the first place. 

I fully understand the  need for some people to save money and I agree this is one way to do it.  I'm just wondering, and gathering information,  how many of you do and how many don't and the reasons behind your decision.   I wish I could do it too, but....  *


----------



## QSis (Jan 9, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Love some of the finds I get there as well. ...... Especially those old Rival Crockpots that keep showing up!


 
Oooo!  Good idea, Mav!  The ONLY thing I like about my newer crock is the larger size.

I'll keep an eye out for the older ones that cook all day without burning stuff  (wish I hadn't tossed mine out!)

Lee


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 9, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *I'm not intending to beat you over the head with this because I asked for opinions and appreciate that you gave me yours.  BUT I have to disagree.  Knowing there is a possiblility and a small one at that, that any article of clothing that I would try on at Neiman Marcus, (actually I buy my clothes at Nordstrom) was tried on by anyone at all, much less someone with a skin condition is NOT the same as knowing for SURE that the clothes that woman brought in were worn by her.   Not every piece of clothing in a department store is tried on by anyone, that's a fact, but the nearly all of the clothing in a thrift store was worn over and over by someone.  Not the same as just trying something on for a couple of minutes.
> 
> And I have to disagree on the washing technique.  I don't know of anyone who washes sweaters, jackets, or slacks in hot water, with clorox, and in a hot dryer.   Cotton yes,  but not the rest of it.
> 
> ...



First of all you have no knowledge that this persons condition was in any way contagious.

Aside from rarely worn suits.. pretty much everything I own goes in on hot and the dryer... from sweaters to the dog bed... I am lazy, I am a bachelor and I don't sort.... 

Otherwise its to the dry cleaner for chemical death... so again I dont worry...... what about he bus or the handles on the taxi... I just dont spend my time freaking out about every surface.

what about restaurant kitchens... people are gross... the world is scary if you think too much....


----------



## Mama (Jan 9, 2009)

PanchoHambre said:


> ... the world is scary if you think too much....


 
Ain't it the truth!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 9, 2009)

PanchoHambre said:


> First of all you have no knowledge that this persons condition was in any way contagious.
> 
> Aside from rarely worn suits.. pretty much everything I own goes in on hot and the dryer... from sweaters to the dog bed... I am lazy, I am a bachelor and I don't sort....
> 
> ...



*The stuff that I KNOW about bothers me enough without wondering about the stuff I DON'T know about. 

Just so you understand I am not talking about kitchen items, toys, etc.   Those things can be sanitized and washed in very hot water.   I have found some of the best serving pieces and glassware in Goodwill shops.   I don't buy electrical appliances because I  have no way of knowing if they will work beyond the end of the week, but I do think there are some great buys in thrift stores.   Just not for me as far as something as personal as clothing.  *


----------



## Wart (Jan 11, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *I'm going to do a blog on this subject but before I do, I would like to find out how you all feel about buying used clothing from thrift shops.
> 
> If you do, does it ever occur to you that the person who wore the clothing may have had a some kind of skin problems?  This can't be washed out since the clothes cannot be washed in water hot enough to sanitize and that goes for using bleach on the clothes.
> 
> Tell me how you feel about doing this.  There is an article in the L.A. Times New safety rules for children's clothes have stores in a fit - this deals with lead in clothes coming from China  and several people are up in arms about it.   New safety rules for children's clothes have stores in a fit - Los Angeles Times*





DramaQueen said:


> *I'm not intending to beat you over the head with this because I asked for opinions and appreciate that you gave me yours.  BUT I have to disagree.  Knowing there is a possiblility and a small one at that, that any article of clothing that I would try on at Neiman Marcus, (actually I buy my clothes at Nordstrom) was tried on by anyone at all, much less someone with a skin condition is NOT the same as knowing for SURE that the clothes that woman brought in were worn by her.   Not every piece of clothing in a department store is tried on by anyone, that's a fact, but the nearly all of the clothing in a thrift store was worn over and over by someone.  Not the same as just trying something on for a couple of minutes.
> 
> And I have to disagree on the washing technique.  I don't know of anyone who washes sweaters, jackets, or slacks in hot water, with clorox, and in a hot dryer.   Cotton yes,  but not the rest of it.
> 
> ...




You have me wondering what kind of blog you intend to write?

Aparently you won't wear the clothing so it's reasonable to assume you wouldn't buy the clothing so you couldn't blog about the great deals you got.

I guess you could write about the clothing you find on the racks, but once it was revealed you wouldn't wear the clothing , well , people would wonder.

I guess you could stake out the drop off door and write about the diseased people dropping off clothing, once again people would wonder.

What kind of a blog would/could be written from the point ov view of a non participant?


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 11, 2009)

Wart said:


> You have me wondering what kind of blog you intend to write?
> 
> Aparently you won't wear the clothing so it's reasonable to assume you wouldn't buy the clothing so you couldn't blog about the great deals you got.
> 
> ...



*I guess the gist of my blog was lost in the long list of responses.  I posted an address  directing you the LA Times article regarding thrift shops and people being up in arms about the idea of passing a law saying that thrift shops could no longer carry children's clothing because of the danger of lead poisoning from clothing made in China.   (Refer back to the article). 

Customers as well as thrift shop owners were very upset with this law because the shops would have to close their doors and so many people depend on clothes from thrift shops because children outgrow their clothes very fast. And I fully understand that.

I wanted to say something about the fact that people don't seem to be concerned about their children's safety as long as they can save money.  It was more a question of whether this is true rather than a judgment.

A baby died as the result of chewing on a button from a piece of clothing made in China.  The button contained enough lead to kill him.   This was the reason for the law coming into effect.   Apparently from other articles written, this was not the first incident of it's kind.  

The sight of the woman with the skin condition reinforced my thoughts on the fact that we really don't know anything about the clothing we buy from sources other than shops dealing in new clothing.  (New clothing coming in from China will now be tested for lead content before it can be sold in American markets, but used clothing is another matter.)

I really wanted to point out that this was a dilema that so many people will be facing since there are many, many people in these bad times who have no choice but to buy used clothing because of the savings.   And I understand the plight of the shop owner who will have his business curtailed considerably if not closed down because of this law.   ****ed if we do, and ****ed if we don't.  What's the answer to this problem?    That was to be the point of the blog.  I gathered enough information to  understand why you buy where you do. 

HOWEVER, I decided a couple of days ago to rethink doing the blog at all.  I guess I don't want to hurt anyone with the thought that the clothes they are buying could be contaminated.  Most people never gave that a thought.  Some people have no choice and bringing that fact to their attention would not be in their best interest.   I've discovered that my blogs are read all over the world so this would be reaching a lot of people who are not affected by the new law.  

*


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

I have bought clothing from all kinds of thrift shops for my children and grandchildren over the years and i've even donated a lot and none of these children have ever come across with any disease nor have they passed on any diseases to anyone else.

I still think that the thrift shops are a great place to go for all interested in a good buy of what ever the need or want is.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 11, 2009)

Why do these things always seem to happen in California? So, I can buy _new_ clothing made in China, but not _used_?? So, they think new clothes from China are safer than used clothing from China?


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 11, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Why do these things always seem to happen in California? So, I can buy _new_ clothing made in China, but not _used_?? So, they think new clothes from China are safer than used clothing from China?



*You didn't read the article and you missed the part in my post where it told about new clothing coming in from China will now be tested for lead contentl*


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 11, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *You didn't read the article and you missed the part in my post where it told about new clothing coming in from China will now be tested for lead contentl*



Unless they ban all kids clothes coming from China being sold anywhere in the US it is unrealistic to think that banning it used in one state will change anything. And again, I fail to see how used clothing from China is more unsafe than new clothing from China.
The only thing really being accomplished here is that clothing that can be readily, cheapily, and easily had can suddenly no longer be passed on but rather must be thrown out. So where is it all gonna go?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, and I did read the article, but I went back and re-read it and did misread that it was enacted by Congress not the California Legislature.
Still, very poorly written law that will benefit the wealthy by forcing to buy their just as cheaply made but greatly marketed up merchandise while putting small business' out of business, straining the middle class and poor even more, and sends tons upon tons of perfectly good merchandise to the landfill.
Heavens knows our landfills are so empty we just need to find stuff to fill them with. How come they couldn't have just banned the import of said items once found to contain lead so no new ones came in?
Oh never mind, that would make just too much sense...


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 11, 2009)

*Okay guys, let's see if I can explain to you just what the article means.  Maybe you're not reading or understanding what's really going to happen.

The NEW clothing coming in from China FROM NOW ON, must be TESTED, not BANNED.  The clothing containing lead will be banned and ONLY those items that contain lead. 

Used clothing from China is unsafe because it has never been tested as in the case of the lead filled button that killed that child.  Clothing that is NEW and tested negative for lead content will be safe to sell.  

What I'm finding disturbing is that you are advocating the sale of unsafe clothing, putting children in danger,  just because it will put people out of business or keep people from purchasing CERTAIN unsafe items.  

NOT ALL CLOTHING WILL BE BANNED, AND THE USED CLOTHING,  SOME OF IT CONTAINING LEAD WILL BE DESTROYED.  THE GOVERNMENT FEELS THE HEALTH AND SAFETY OF CHILDREN TAKES PRIORITY OVER MONEY.*


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 11, 2009)

I have no qualms about thrift store clothing. Fear of indirect contact with someone like the thrift store donor Drama Queen mentioned would also scare me away from the furniture in a restaurant or dentist office.

Some people assume that clothing in thrift stores has been washed by the store. I know for certain that The Salvation Army in Memphis does not wash clothing before putting it into the store so, as so many have already mentioned, it is a good idea to wash the stuff when you bring it home.

I bought Country Gentleman and London Fog fedoras for a couple bucks each.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 11, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *Okay guys, let's see if I can explain to you just what the article means.  Maybe you're not reading or understanding what's really going to happen.
> 
> The NEW clothing coming in from China FROM NOW ON, must be TESTED, not BANNED.  The clothing containing lead will be banned and ONLY those items that contain lead.
> 
> ...



That is very naive to think our government will ever give anything priority over money...LOL.
If they were really concerned with this, why not go into all the existing retailers and test the clothing on the shelves??? Cause the retailers would never have consented, that's why.
What this really means is that they are still free to sell clothing that may have lead in them so long as it is already in the US (which a lot of it is in warehouses all over the US).
This is why I object to the law, it is targeting first re-sellers and thrift stores, then addressing the big box stores and national chains, thus giving them a chance to empty out their warehouses by selling it all off to you the consumer. So, this is safe for us? This is putting our childrens safety first? And again, what makes used clothing so much more dangerous than new clothing with lead that makes us think we need to get rid of the used clothing first?
Don't believe me? Check your local Wal-Mart, K-Mart, Target ect. after the law becomes effective and see how much merchandise is still made in China... and then ask how much of it has been recently shipped her and thus tested...


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 11, 2009)

I have read this article. It is a terrible law. I live in a neighborhood where many families rely on the thrift stores. They are not shopping thrift for fun or to to fill up their kitchen with even more retro junk like me they are shopping thrift by need. Sometimes it gives them a chance to get better clothes then they would be able to buy new or things like winter jackets clothes for school etc that they would otherwise not be able to afford. All this law will do is cause these people to pay more money for low quality made in china clothing taking more money out of the pockets of struggling american families and filtering that money to China.


----------



## elaine l (Jan 11, 2009)

QSis said:


> Oooo!  Good idea, Mav!  The ONLY thing I like about my newer crock is the larger size.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for the older ones that cook all day without burning stuff  (wish I hadn't tossed mine out!)
> 
> Lee




I know this thread is not about crockpots but I do agree with you Osis.  Tossed mine too and wish I didn't.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 11, 2009)

PanchoHambre said:


> I have read this article. It is a terrible law. I live in a neighborhood where many families rely on the thrift stores. They are not shopping thrift for fun or to to fill up their kitchen with even more retro junk like me they are shopping thrift by need. Sometimes it gives them a chance to get better clothes then they would be able to buy new or things like winter jackets clothes for school etc that they would otherwise not be able to afford. All this law will do is cause these people to pay more money for low quality made in china clothing taking more money out of the pockets of struggling american families and filtering that money to China.



*Yep. I agree with you .  How dare the govenment put children's safety first?  We should let the thrift stores sell these clothes and let the kids take their chances.  If it puts their lives in danger, so what.  Right?  As long as people can get clothes cheaper than they would have had to pay at retail costs.  That's the important thing.

You say all this law will do is cause people to pay more money for low quality clothing... etc.  Is this ALL the law will do?   Are you just not getting it?  

*


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 11, 2009)

If this is so dire an emergency, why are the clothes not being pulled from retail stores right now? And why can't I Google news stories about kids dying from lead poisoning contracted from lead in their clothes? Am I not wording the search right?
This law only prevents new shipments from coming in, but does nothing about the new clothes in retail stores now or warehouses around the country just waiting to be shipped to stores for the summer or even fall line ups.
Also, if lead from the clothes is leaching into peoples skin and causing lead poisoning, why would used clothes be so dangerous? It stands to reason that new clothes would have higher levels of lead in them. As they were used and worn and lead 'supposedly' leached out of them, there would be less left in the clothes.
So why start addressing this epidemic by going after less dangerous used clothing and not the more dangerous new clothing still in the stores?
The law just doesn't make sense, until you stop looking at the safety factor and start looking at the retail factor, IE hey let's not be hasty and do anything about what we already bought and have stored here until we have a chance to sell them first... then let the consumer and thrift stores deal with the fall out.
Children first indeed...


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually, Mav--I have seen a local story on the news. The law would require that second hand shops test the clothing to ensure they are safe. The problem is the cost--the second hand shops don't want to pay and so will most likely close.

As for new clothing, I believe we are looking at Chinese imports more closely now--toys, pet food, people food and now clothing.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 11, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Actually, Mav--I have seen a local story on the news. The law would require that second hand shops test the clothing to ensure they are safe. The problem is the cost--the second hand shops don't want to pay and so will most likely close.
> 
> As for new clothing, I believe we are looking at Chinese imports more closely now--toys, pet food, people food and now clothing.



I agree this is going to cause a lot of these store to close, which is kinda sad because if we just removed all the new clothes from the store and prevented more from being imported, then removed all suspect clothing only from the thrift stores, there shouldn't be any left to cause a problem. As long as they are sorted before hitting the floor, there is no reason why childrens clothes from other places (such as here or Europe) could not continue to be sold.

The problem is that when this law goes into effect thrift stores have to remove all untested childrens clothes.. but what about the retail stores? Are they going to have to remove all untested childrens clothes from their racks as well? Or do they get to continue to sell them even though they may contain lead?
I know right now if I go to my local GoodWill, only about a third of the clothes there that I browse thru are the cheap made in China stuff. The cheap stuff just doesn't last long enough to get donated. But if I go to Target, most of their stuff is made in China.
Therefore, if I assume clothes made in China are unsafe, then Target is much more unsafe to shop at then the Goodwill.
This is what I am trying to get at, this is what concerns me. If I can't get kids clothes at the GoodWill anymore, I have to either take my chances with stuff at Target made in China, or buy the more expensive stuff which I cannot afford to do.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

New Zealand investigates chemical contamination in Chinese clothing imports

and if you scroll down, you will see it here:
China media warn of poison baby bottles, clothes

Dangerous Made-In-China Products: 2007 Timeline : Who Sucks


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 11, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> New Zealand investigates chemical contamination in Chinese clothing imports
> 
> and if you scroll down, you will see it here:
> China media warn of poison baby bottles, clothes
> ...



These are all new products, what about used products? Thrift stores don't carry new stuff, well sometimes odd new stuff, retail stores do. Shouldn't we be testing all the new made in China stuff in stores now and yanking them like NZ is?


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 11, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *Yep. I agree with you .  How dare the govenment put children's safety first?  We should let the thrift stores sell these clothes and let the kids take their chances.  If it puts their lives in danger, so what.  Right?  As long as people can get clothes cheaper than they would have had to pay at retail costs.  That's the important thing.
> 
> You say all this law will do is cause people to pay more money for low quality clothing... etc.  Is this ALL the law will do?   Are you just not getting it?
> 
> *



Well if there is such cause for alarm how about the government seize all existing children's clothes and have a burning... 

The whole thing seems rather alarmist considering the small risk of any danger.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

Did you see how far back some of the articles go? Children's clothes especially are not always worn long and go to second hand quickly because they are outgrown. So, sorry Maverick, I think you are still missing the point.

One needs to deal with both new and used garments from China.

Do you remember about the lead glazing in Chinese dishes and mugs? I still won't buy them.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

Read about lead and formaldehyde in clothing and the range of symptoms and then tell me that the risk of cancer and rashes etc, is small for children, Pancho.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 11, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> One needs to deal with both new and used garments from China.



I agree, but I don't think this law is really about doing that. That is the point I am making. We are saying no more can come here, we are saying if you can't prove those used clothes are safe you can't sell them, but where are we saying that if you can't prove those new clothes you are selling _right now_ are safe you can't sell them?

Right now retailers don't have to yank products unless the manufacturer tells ask to do so or they are ordered to do so. Same with thrift stores. Same with importers.
After the law, nothing changes for retailers. Thrift stores must now prove it is safe before being allowed to sell it, and importers must now prove it is safe before being allowed to import and sell it.
So what of all the potentially unsafe products currently in the hands of the retailers? Again, seems to me that if this is so dangerous, then why not yank and burn em like Pancho said? Why leave them on the shelves? Where is the mass recall to protect the kids?
Am I missing that part of it?


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

lead poisoning in children is serious:
Lead poisoning - MayoClinic.com

formaldehyde risk:
Formaldehyde and Cancer: Questions and Answers - National Cancer Institute


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree that lead poisoning and formaldehyde is very serious.

I am also glad we are able to discuss this without the politics getting out of control, hard to do since it is centered around a law which is inherently political by nature. I hope it continues this way, a very good and healthy debate, IMHO.

But I am going to just watch for awhile so others will be encouraged to post their opinions as well...


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

Mav, I could care less about the politics of the issue. I am more concerned about learning that more and more products imported from China are dangerous in one way or another to our health. Melanine anyone? formaldehyde? pesticides? dyes? lead poisoning? plastic? I see this as a health and safety issue. Check the dates of the articles, do your own searches--this is not a new problem. We are just waking up and beginning to do something about it.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 12, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Mav, I could care less about the politics of the issue. I am more concerned about learning that more and more products imported from China are dangerous in one way or another to our health. Melanine anyone? formaldehyde? pesticides? dyes? lead poisoning? plastic? I see this as a health and safety issue. Check the dates of the articles, do your own searches--this is not a new problem. We are just waking up and beginning to do something about it.



I know it is not new. I know it is dangerous. I know it is serious. I know kids are getting sick or dying. What I don't know is why we are not pulling this stuff on the shelves NOW?!?!?!
We are stopping anything from coming here in the future, we are preventing anything that came here in the past from being resold. But we are doing NOTHING about what is already here, already on our shelves, still being sold to consumers, still not being tested.
How is that safe? How is that protecting us? Cause right now my choices within my budget are: Made in China at Target couldn't tell ya if it is dangerous or not; Or, GoodWill to purchase clothing for less money that is not made in China and therefore not suspect.
Which would you choose?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 12, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Mav, I could care less about the politics of the issue. I am more concerned about learning that more and more products imported from China are dangerous in one way or another to our health. Melanine anyone? formaldehyde? pesticides? dyes? lead poisoning? plastic? I see this as a health and safety issue. Check the dates of the articles, do your own searches--this is not a new problem. We are just waking up and beginning to do something about it.



I wasn't speaking to you directly on that...just making a comment in general.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 12, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Read about lead and formaldehyde in clothing and the range of symptoms and then tell me that the risk of cancer and rashes etc, is small for children, Pancho.



what I meant was the % of risk is small.in the sense of the % of tainted children's clothes to all existing children's clothes .. if the risk was really great all made in china clothes would be recalled.

This does not do much to get rid of the clothing people will still sell/trade it outside of the stores.

This is one more case of the US consumer getting passed the buck by China. The companies responsible for importing/producing the tainted items should be penalized and have to foot the bill for the testing not American Charities and struggling families.


----------



## Wart (Jan 12, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> I wanted to say something about the fact that people don't seem to be concerned about their children's safety as long as they can save money.




General observation:

People don't consern themselves with anything that does not benefit them. If something makes things more convenient, saves or makes money there is nothing wrong with it. Cant be. Nope. Nya nyanyanya ... 

People, when one on one, are pretty cool. There are very few people who can't understand simple concepts. However when in heard they aren't that bright.

I went looking for lead testing kits, short search, the ones I found are aimed at the home owner, not someone doing multiple samples and assays. It would be labor intensive but probably not that expensive.

Of course there is a simple sollution. Sell no lead replacements, thread and needles at the front register. I know, it's awful of me to expect someone to learn some 8'th grade home Ec. 

Next thing you know I'll want these people to quit poisoning their charges with industrial food.

What gets me is, HOW DID LEAD GET INTO THIS COUNTRY IN THE FIRST PLACE? I've go to garage sales and auctions looking for the ever elusive lead pipe dope, and powdered lead for machine building .... It's a fanticy. Mentioning this stuff in a store gets you looked at funy.

I would like to say we've been too lax with regulation with items made in china. We chould make a tarrif  on stuff from China to help pay for inspection, monitoring and the replacement of the buttons.

OTOH we in the west have been sending our toxic garbage to China for at least a decade, they use their children to scrap out the 'garbage' and all sorts of nastiness is in their air , food and water. And the Chinese children ingest it.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 12, 2009)

*Sorry guys, but I think Pie Susan came closer than anyone to fully understanding the situation.  Let me try one more time, then I'm putting this to bed as far as I'm concerned.

The testing is being done on retail shelves now from what I  understand.  The retailers can afford to do this, the thrift shops can't and won't.

The clothes coming in from China are being TESTED BEFORE they reach the retail stores  therefore they will be safe to buy.   If they're on the shelves in the next few months they're safe.

Since the clothing in thrift shops was purchased several months or even years ago,  they may contain lead.  

The reason we don't find lead filled products on our shelves here in America is that lead is OUTLAWED , just like DDT is outlawed here but not in the veggies and fruits coming in from other countries, which by the way is another subject about poisoning.

The clothing itself is not leaching lead, and it can't be washed out even it was.  It is the buttons, fasteners, zippers, buckles, etc. made of metal.  Metal contains lead.  Natural fabrics such as cotton, or wool do not. The child that died was chewing on a button not the clothing itself.  

Since adults don't generally chew on their buttons, buckles, etc. this law is aimed at  children's clothing.  No one can control what a child will put into  his mouth.  

WE ARE NOT  BANNING CLOTHES FROM CHINA WE ARE TESTING THEM AS THEY ARRIVE HERE.  THE CHINESE HAVE NO LAWS GOVERNING THE USE OF LEAD, AS WE HAVE SEEN OVER AND OVER IN THE TOYS, ETC.  THAT HAVE BEEN PULLED OFF THE RETAIL SHELVES IN THE PAST FEW MONTHS.   (I'm not yelling, I just want to draw attention to that fact.)

The thrift shops are upset about this law because so much of the clothing sold in thrift shops is children's clothing.  To pull these items off the racks will diminish thier revenue.   It will save lives but nobody seems to give a darn about that.   Unlike Suze Orman's saying  "People first, then money,"  the thrift shop owners and consumers alike seem to want to put money first. 

I don't shop at thrift shops but as I've said I do understand that many people do. And honestly I do respect the fact that many of you are strapped for cash in this wacky economy.  And as a mother, I do understand that kids outgrow clothes in a very short time so buying used clothing is a plus in your case.   Just don't buy children's clothing and don't chew on any of your buttons until it's safe to do so.   

  Is it too much to ask that we protect our kids?  Give your arguments against this law to the woman whose child died and to the many others who have gotten lead poisoning.  This was not just one case, it was just one case too many.   And thank God it didn't happen to your child.  Will you still be willing to take that chance?

*


----------



## Mama (Jan 12, 2009)

It seems that Thrift Stores won't have to test for lead afterall.

*Lead Testing Won't Apply To Thrift Stores*


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 12, 2009)

*I give  up.  I will never understand that way of thinking and never will.  But I'm done.  I think we've taken this as far as it can go.*


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 12, 2009)

No, DramaQueen. I think your thread may have opened up some people's eyes. Whether or not people choose to avoid buying clothes from China before the testing begins--is up to them. They have to decide what kind of risk they are willing to assume for their children and as long as they are competent, that is their legal right.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 12, 2009)

Mama said:


> It seems that Thrift Stores won't have to test for lead afterall.
> 
> *Lead Testing Won't Apply To Thrift Stores*


 
Mama, your article says, "Although testing is not required, agency spokeswoman Julie Vallese emphasized that *secondhand shops cannot sell products that exceed the lead limits and should avoid products that may contain lead.* That may mean, for example, that *such shops need to be more vigilant about recall notices. It became illegal to sell recalled products on Aug. 14, 2008*, the day the measure was signed into law."

How does that alter anything? It is a compromise but it still requires a lot of the second hand store owner.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 12, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> No, DramaQueen. I think your thread may have opened up some people's eyes. Whether or not people choose to avoid buying clothes from China before the testing begins--is up to them. They have to decide what kind of risk they are willing to assume for their children and as long as they are competent, that is their legal right.



*You're right, or course, about it being their lega right to decide.  What I'm questioning is the government's change of the law that would protect children.  And also questioning  the mind set that makes people angry when a dangerous substance is about to be taken off the market.  

I've decided to do a blog about prostitution instead.  It's a heck of a lot less controversial. 

HELP!!!  I'm trapped in this thread and can't get out.  *


----------



## Mama (Jan 12, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Mama, your article says, "Although testing is not required, agency spokeswoman Julie Vallese emphasized that *secondhand shops cannot sell products that exceed the lead limits and should avoid products that may contain lead.* That may mean, for example, that *such shops need to be more vigilant about recall notices. It became illegal to sell recalled products on Aug. 14, 2008*, the day the measure was signed into law."
> 
> How does that alter anything? It is a compromise but it still requires a lot of the second hand store owner.


 
Well, first of all Susan, it's not my article it's from the LATimes. Secondly, I've not stated my stance on lead testing in thrift stores, although, regardless of what I think, I doubt that the law will ever be enforced when it comes to second-hand clothes. Are they going to be checking yard sales too? If the government were really concerned, why not just refuse this garbage from China if _*they *_will not regulate the way things are produced? And why don't we, as a people, just refuse to buy "Made in China"?


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 12, 2009)

Mama said:


> Well, first of all Susan, it's not my article it's from the LATimes. Secondly, I've not stated my stance on lead testing in thrift stores, although, regardless of what I think, I doubt that the law will ever be enforced when it comes to second-hand clothes. Are they going to be checking yard sales too? If the government were really concerned, why not just refuse this garbage from China if _*they *_will not regulate the way things are produced? And why don't we, as a people, just refuse to buy "Made in China"?


 
Mama, to clarify, I meant it was the article that you posted. 

Whether or not you would post an article that you agree with or not, I do not know you well enough to know that. It can be a valid thing to do to provoke conversation and that is why I added more to the conversation based on your post.

As for an answer to your question, I believe that it requires a political answer that I cannot give here as it is against the rules.


----------



## Mama (Jan 12, 2009)

I think we must be misunderstanding each other Susan, I wasn't trying to "provoke" anything I was just posting an article that I thought might be relevant.  Just offering up some information.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 12, 2009)

The problem isn't with us, or whether or not we as consumers and parents are concerned about it because we obviously are or we wouldn't be here talking about it. The problem is with the law.
I went to Target and Wal-Mart today, nothing is changing there. Still plenty of clothing and other stuff made in China available. No body is checking for lead or other chemicals, no warnings being posted. NOTHING.
So how is this making me safe? How come no one can answer that questions? Resellers buy their clothes up to 6 months in advance of the season they will be selling them in, that means there could be contaminated clothing still in these stores up to six months after the law takes effect because they were already in warehouses in the US and therefore never tested!
I guess I don't understand why this doesn't concern anyone else???? Are you saying it is OK to sell contaminated clothes in retail shops just not thrift shops just because you don't like thrift shops?
I don't understand why we want to remove contaminated clothing from one source but leave it at another source... how does that fix the problem?


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 13, 2009)

*About Chinese Imports*

I recently bought a new pair of boots. This is an item that I would prefer to buy new. The red wing store had two boots that matched my wants and needs. One was made in USA and the other was made in China. Both had the Red Wing brand. I stood in the store weighing the pros and cons of each until I thought:

On principal I would prefer "Made in America".
What are my principles worth to me?
I paid $50 more for the boots made here. It was my choice, not the governments.  This relates to the discussion above whether the purchase is made at Sacs or the Salvation Army.

By the way, I love the new boots.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 13, 2009)

*OH MY GOD!!  I was going to get the heck out of this but I just can't.  Let me try just ONE more time:  In answer to Maverick's post.

The clothing in the stores is being tested for lead IN THE METAL PARTS OF THE CLOTHING. There is NO LEAD IN THE FABRIC so if the clothing doesn't have metal BUTTONS, BUCKLES, ZIPPERS, STUDS, ETC. it will not need to be tested. 

Just because an article of clothing contains metal, doesn't mean it contains lead.  That's what they're testing for - do the metal parts contain lead and how much lead?

We are NOT banning clothing made iin China,  we are testing to see if any clothes are coming with metal parts THAT CONTAIN LEAD.  The reason we are singling out China is because China is notorious for having no laws banning the use of lead.

So bottom line:  If there is clothing in any store shelf containing lead iin the metal parts, it will be pulled or not put on the shelves at all. 
Just because you see clothing on any store shelf that is labled Made In China, don't assume it contains lead.   It may have already been tested and found safe  OR THE TESTING HASNT' STARTED YET.  

We have pulled several toys made in China because of the lead content, but not all toys made in China contain lead.  

Is anyone but me getting it?*


----------



## Chaplain Kent (Jan 13, 2009)

I regularly shop either Goodwill or the St. Vincent DePaul stores in our area. They are very clean and the merchandise is well displayed and kept neat. The added advantage is helping a cause when I purchase an item. I will always have them keep the change.


----------



## QSis (Jan 13, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *Is anyone but me getting it?*


 
Yep, I got it 4 or 5 pages ago.  

All the capital letters and exclamation points helped.  

Lee


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 13, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *OH MY GOD!!  I was going to get the heck out of this but I just can't.  Let me try just ONE more time:  In answer to Maverick's post.
> 
> The clothing in the stores is being tested for lead IN THE METAL PARTS OF THE CLOTHING. There is NO LEAD IN THE FABRIC so if the clothing doesn't have metal BUTTONS, BUCKLES, ZIPPERS, STUDS, ETC. it will not need to be tested.
> 
> ...



I am well aware of where the lead is, but I don't see anything going on in the retail stores... nothing being yanked, nothing being tested. No signs says this has been tested that hasn't... so how do you know what is safe or not?
MY GOD WHY CAN"T ANYONE GET THIS????????????????? Why is everyone assuming that just because it is in a retail store it is safe????????


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 13, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *OH MY GOD!!  I was going to get the heck out of this but I just can't.  Let me try just ONE more time:  In answer to Maverick's post.
> 
> The clothing in the stores is being tested for lead IN THE METAL PARTS OF THE CLOTHING. There is NO LEAD IN THE FABRIC so if the clothing doesn't have metal BUTTONS, BUCKLES, ZIPPERS, STUDS, ETC. it will not need to be tested. *



Almost forgot, if you follow PieSusan's links you will see the reason we keep saying 'contaminated clothing' is because the problem is not just lead in the metal, but also chemicals like formaldehyde in the clothing itself. So testing is not just for lead, but for any other chemicals at dangerous levels.
If you are only concerned about the possibility of lead in metal parts, well then you are missing a whole other part to the problem. I thank PieSusan for pointing that one out, and several other recent problems, to me that I was not aware of.
But still doesn't change the fact that retail shops are ominously silent about all this... and nothing is being removed from their shelves, no way of telling what is safe or not safe...bizzare to accept that as OK when it comes to the safety of our kids...


----------

